# IT Professionals, Don't Go To Adelaide?



## OceanHeart (Nov 29, 2010)

I worked in IT as a software consultant and am currently looking for a job in Adelaide. I was told by a friend here that 9 out of 10 of his classmates who graduated with an IT degree could not find a job in Adelaide. It sounds pretty discouraging. I searched some job websites and realized it's probably true. Comparing to Sydney and Melbourne, there are much less opportunities for IT professionals in Adelaide. The IT job market in Adelaide covers very limited IT fields too, not happening in software support and consultancy at all. I understand many people would suggest me to move to a more vibrant city, but my husband has a very good job here, so it may not be an option for us to move unless I can find an even better job offer, which i doubt... Is there anyone from Adelaide who's had similar experience? I'd like to hear some advice on how to deal with the situation. Should I continue hunting jobs in IT or what kind of career in Adelaide can I consider to switch to (definitely not a nurse)? Many thanks.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Perhaps consider a lateral move. Start in Customer service at a bank or other large institution. Once you are established you can then apply for an internal move to the IT depts in those large companies. Often openings are not advertised and this is especially true for new graduates. I am not at all surprised that the IT market in Adelaide is tough. It always has been for new graduates and will not change for anytime soon. 

You are right to be cautious about a move to Sydney or Melbourne because with the larger number of jobs you also have a large increase in living costs as well. You might now 'improve' your standard of living by moving. More likely is that it stays the same but both must now work to support their living standard.



OceanHeart said:


> I worked in IT as a software consultant and am currently looking for a job in Adelaide. I was told by a friend here that 9 out of 10 of his classmates who graduated with an IT degree could not find a job in Adelaide. It sounds pretty discouraging. I searched some job websites and realized it's probably true. Comparing to Sydney and Melbourne, there are much less opportunities for IT professionals in Adelaide. The IT job market in Adelaide covers very limited IT fields too, not happening in software support and consultancy at all. I understand many people would suggest me to move to a more vibrant city, but my husband has a very good job here, so it may not be an option for us to move unless I can find an even better job offer, which i doubt... Is there anyone from Adelaide who's had similar experience? I'd like to hear some advice on how to deal with the situation. Should I continue hunting jobs in IT or what kind of career in Adelaide can I consider to switch to (definitely not a nurse)? Many thanks.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know what sort of IT software consultant you are but is there a chance that a company that you used to work for would use you as a contractor? For quite a while I still contracted to an IT company in UK since I was a contractor before for them and they were happy to use me in Australia too. Just a thought..... 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## OceanHeart (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, guys! Karen, when I decided to move to Australia from Singapore, I did hold lots of hope to work for the same company in Sydney office. Unfortunately, the software company was sold and the office in Sydney was bloodily downsized. While the software seems going nowhere now, I have to think about working on something else, so I hit the wall in Adelaide. 
Amaslam, you made a point to me. I probably can take a detour rather than enter my usual field directly as it's too hard. Actually I am working towards this way right now, looking for any chances not directly related to IT but I can still use my IT skills, but so far I have not found any luck yet.
I would like to hear more advices which might give me more inspirations. Cheers.


----------



## OceanHeart (Nov 29, 2010)

Btw, check the famous job hunting site Seek, you might agree with me more that the job market in Adelaide is VERY dull and lack of choices. 5 out of 10 of my female friends here work as nurses or carers, the other 5 are housewives. There must be still some stories that migrants in Adelaide made their way in their careers, so please let me hear.


----------



## Skineadie (Feb 14, 2011)

That's my worries answered in your email. Were heading to Adelaide in October

I was aware that this could cause issues, I am a contractor here in the uk. It's been suggested to me that I look for work in melborme and live away ,omday to Friday! More or less what I do in the uk so have decided to not go down that route! Were moving for a change so I signed up for a course here to learn a trade! If I get an Ozzie contract, bonus! If I don't then I don't

Jobserve seems to have some project jobs in Adelaide, allot around networking and databases, has that nit come through for you either? (interested to hear your response about the site)


----------



## OceanHeart (Nov 29, 2010)

Skineadie said:


> That's my worries answered in your email. Were heading to Adelaide in October
> 
> I was aware that this could cause issues, I am a contractor here in the uk. It's been suggested to me that I look for work in melborme and live away ,omday to Friday! More or less what I do in the uk so have decided to not go down that route! Were moving for a change so I signed up for a course here to learn a trade! If I get an Ozzie contract, bonus! If I don't then I don't
> 
> Jobserve seems to have some project jobs in Adelaide, allot around networking and databases, has that nit come through for you either? (interested to hear your response about the site)


Here's more of my recent job hunting experience: I worked in an ERP support and analyst field but there has been no chance in Adelaide so far. After listening to all the suggestions here, I decided to lower down my expectation and go for something easier, so I applied for a Help Desk Operator role and got an offer. However, I couldnt feel happy at all. I used to earn about $70000 a year but they offered me $38000 for this full time job. The reason was I did not have OZ work experience and their advice was "start from a new page and you will grow"! I did not take this offer finally. At my age of middle 30s, I do not have incentive to walk backwards and fight from the beginning.


----------



## Skineadie (Feb 14, 2011)

I kind of have to agree with you to be honest! One half of me says that I won't be doing a call centre/help desk role either. My days of frustrated users are well behind me! :-/ however one great watt o integrate and make friends is to get a job.

I aware that the money will change. Here in the uk I am on 450 a day! I'm aware ghat once I leave the uk that's over.

So where in Adelaide do you live and do you have kids etc


----------



## Skineadie (Feb 14, 2011)

*BAD spelling!*

Sorry for the bad spelling, I was using the iphone app, the predictive text is some what of a hinderance!

Contracting does seem to be a great option. I always use (I may have said already) jobserve.com and already I can see open positions in and around Adelaide so may be worth a shot. Not used Seek myself BUT everything is worth a shot to find employment. Being out of work and in a new environment must be rather stressful and somewhat soul destroying. Best of luck and keep us posted  Sinead and John


----------



## BenJessGoingToOz (Aug 3, 2015)

I know this is an old post but is this still the case in Adelaide?

Hi

I am looking to emigrate to Adelaide early next year on a 190 visa from the UK. They have said they are looking for IT Professionals however looking on the jobsites there doesn't appear to be many available.

Can anyone living in Adelaide shed some light on this? 

Is the job market buoyant at the moment? Are there many big companies looking for IT Professionals at present?

What is the average wage for an IT Professional (Systems administrator) as the adverts for jobs available do not specify the wage for the roles?

For anyone that has emigrated to SA, would you recommend it? Or would you suggest sponsorship in a bigger city?

Thanks in advance for any advice that you can provide





Skineadie said:


> Sorry for the bad spelling, I was using the iphone app, the predictive text is some what of a hinderance!
> 
> Contracting does seem to be a great option. I always use (I may have said already) jobserve.com and already I can see open positions in and around Adelaide so may be worth a shot. Not used Seek myself BUT everything is worth a shot to find employment. Being out of work and in a new environment must be rather stressful and somewhat soul destroying. Best of luck and keep us posted  Sinead and John


----------



## misra_ravi (Sep 2, 2015)

I am also applying for similar position in Adelaite (applying for ITA 190)...... can you/someone through light on this... Is it worth going to Aus, if my job in India is good and stable.....


----------

